# Logo Elkroinnung



## graphi01 (29. August 2011)

Hallo Kollegen, ich suche das neue Logo der Elektro -  Innung als Vektordatei und zwar recht dringend. Ich arbeite derzeit mit dem Illustrator CS5, ich bin da aber noch recht frisch und lerne noch viel. Nachzeichnen würde bei mir also derzeit noch Recht lang dauern. Habt ihr eine Idee wo ich so etwas finden kann, bzw. hat eventuell jemand das Zeichen als Vektordatei?

Ich bin euch für eure Hilfe schon ein mal dankbar.

Viele Grüße

so sollte das dann aussehen:


----------



## smileyml (29. August 2011)

Hallo,

falls es dir wiedererwarten die Innung nicht zur Verfügung stellen kann, hilft eventuell folgendes:
1. Suche nach einer PDF-Datei, in der das Logo als Vektorlogo benutzt ist.
2. Die entsprechende Seite des PDF in Ai öffnen.
3. Das Logo entsprechend separieren (Schnittmasken und Gruppierungen beachten).

Ein PDF ist zum Beispiel hier.
Und ein mögliches Ergebnis findest du im Anhang.

Grüße Marco


----------

